# White Bass @ Lock N Dam



## Tre5 (Nov 26, 2007)

Finally made a trip to Lock and Dam on Super Bowl Sunday with my dad. Started fishing around 7:00 and had my first limit was going up the hill around 9:45 once you located the fish. Second limit was going up the hill at 11:30. Most of the fish were caught on both sides of the bridge on white and green curly tails. Water is in good shape and the fish are there and I have God Parents fishing there today so I report back later today with the results. Total 50 white bass by noon and made it back to Houston around 2:00 for the big game.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Lucky the Game Warden wasn't there....


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*Junior Deputy Warden?????*



Tre5 said:


> Finally made a trip to Lock and Dam on Super Bowl Sunday *with my dad.*


Why was he lucky the game warden wasn't there? From his report, I got the picture that he went with his dad. The limit is 25 fish per person. Maybe he was lucky you weren't there. Let's just thank the people that do post and not come into their thread and try criticise them.

Thanks for the report Tre5. Keep em coming.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I stand corrected....I just read "I had MY first limit and went back for MY second limit" sorry........good fishing....


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, where is the lock N Dam. I am new to the area and have only fished the Livingston Dam.


----------



## Tre5 (Nov 26, 2007)

Lock N Dam is located is Centerville TX. Take I45 to Hwy 7 turn right and go about 18 miles and the marina is on the right. Here is their number 903-536-2248. Also I just spoke with my God father and they got 2 limits before noon. 


FYI.... the game warden was there and he did check to make sure I had my limits, and he was there today checking people so if you make a trip to Lock and Dam please make sure you only keep your limit or limits. It's not worth getting a ticket behind a fish that is so easy to catch.


----------



## bob watson (Aug 18, 2005)

was the trolley working?


----------



## Tre5 (Nov 26, 2007)

Bob Watson....Yes there were at least 5 to 7 boat on Sunday.


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

Those white bass can sure travel. How many mile from Livingston?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good report and I'm glad I was not right about there not being a full run up there this year.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

My guess is that Tre5 was trying to help his dad by being the one to carry the fish up that bank; and believe me, you wouldn't want to climb it with 50 fish at once!

Congrats on the trip.


----------



## roadtrip57 (Sep 28, 2006)

cardiac hill for sure when its dry ,,great report


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

HELL YEA GREAT TRIP . hope the feds dont try and take are whites away hahaha.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

where is lock-n-dam?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Head north on 45 towards Dallas , hang a right at Centerville exit , go for about12 miles, there will be a bridge you go under to county park/bait camp. Exactly mid way to Crockett.


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Were the fish caught upstream (north) or downstream (south) of the exploded dam?


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

How long generally does the run last up the Trinity? I have some river access around Hwy 21 that I could do some bank fishing on and a creek that comes off the river. Just trying to plan a trip before it is over.


----------



## Tre5 (Nov 26, 2007)

The fish are below the dam cause there isn't enough water for the fish to go upstream.


----------



## Tre5 (Nov 26, 2007)

Mwaites...



The run normally last until early April, but if it starts raining really bad in the Dallas area the river will rise and the fish will move upstream. So until it starts raining the fish should be in the river below the dam.


----------

